# age poll



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, so lets see who's who on this forum


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm 28......


who's the next brave one


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm 20, will be 21 in February woohoo!  
:wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

23 here! :wave:


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

sweet 16 8) 

Love n hugs
:angel1:
S xXx


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

23


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been 29 for several years now.


----------



## faewyn (May 1, 2005)

27 here :wave:


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

39 :shock:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I will give you a hint??? I'm the mom of two "drop dead gorgeous" sons in their early 30's. Both are 6' 4in tall and just happen to be single :wink: 

Chihuahuas keep you young.....so guess :wink: 


sandra


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

sjc said:


> I will give you a hint??? I'm the mom of two "drop dead gorgeous" sons in their early 30's. Both are 6' 4in tall and just happen to be single :wink:
> 
> 
> sandra


Got any pics?? :wink:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

And I'm the Mom of a 36 year old son and a 34 year old daughter so definitely a 'young' old lady, LOL


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Cooper Chi---Yep! I got pics....but they would wring my neck if I posted them!! :lol: pssst......might do it anyway! :wink: 


sandra


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

sjc said:


> Cooper Chi---Yep! I got pics....but they would wring my neck if I posted them!! :lol: pssst......might do it anyway! :wink:
> 
> 
> sandra


Do it! Do it! Do it! :hello1: We won't tell!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm 21  But I'm turning 22 in a couple weeks! Go me Go me!


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

23...BUT WILL BE 24 IN JUNE  I DONT WANT TO GET ANY OLDER


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Age is only a number!! :wink:


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Im 21, will be 22 in july.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have a son of 29 a son of 25 and a beautiful daughter of 20,im 48.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

post pics of those gorgeous boys !!!!!!  

i'm sweet 22 ...........  

kisses nat


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am in the 20-40 group... :lol: :wave: Im 20 will be 21 in August.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im 20 will be 21 in november thats when the wrinkles come iv been told!


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Wrinkles at 21?! :? No, we have a long time to go before we get wrinkles. Im 21 and no wrinkles here.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL, I sure hope wrinkles don't come at 21 :lol: 
My dad went gray at 25 so I am taking it easy..LOL :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

23


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I am 39 and will be for the next few years!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm 39 amd proud of it.... 

I am not afraid to grow old...


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I'm 45, but have been told I only look like I'm 44, lol.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I've been saying I was the "old lady" on this forum - I have a grand-daughter who just turned 18 - anyone want to take a guess on my age?


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Let's see chimom I'll take a guess...My Mother has a 30 year old son and she is 47. So I am gonna guess you around in your latr 40's or early 50's?

If I am WAY OFF please don't be offended :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

sjc said:


> I will give you a hint??? I'm the mom of two "drop dead gorgeous" sons in their early 30's. Both are 6' 4in tall and just happen to be single :wink:
> 
> Chihuahuas keep you young.....so guess :wink:
> 
> ...


So that makes you, what, about 45? 

I am 54 and proud of it... considering the alternative. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

maureen said:


> I'm 45, but have been told I only look like I'm 44, lol.


Very cute line... I'll have to use it sometime. :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> I've been saying I was the "old lady" on this forum - I have a grand-daughter who just turned 18 - anyone want to take a guess on my age?


I'm going with 45.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chimom said:


> I've been saying I was the "old lady" on this forum - I have a grand-daughter who just turned 18 - anyone want to take a guess on my age?


 i say about 56


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Just turned 19 in March...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm 52 and proud of it!!  You know what they say? 50 is the new 30! :wink: 


sandra


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i plan on growing old gracefully........ with all my mary kay products and a bottle of hair dye


----------



## quaidambrose (Mar 28, 2005)

i'm 32 years young


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> i plan on growing old gracefully........ with all my mary kay products and a bottle of hair dye


LOL, You got it all planned out (Grabs a Pen and steals Luvmypuppet's Plan)


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm 20 will be 21 in October!! Yay!! I am definitely partying


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I'll be turning 30 this November. From there on out, I'll remain 30.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm 13!!!   Don't be jealous!!! :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> im 20 will be 21 in november thats when the wrinkles come iv been told!


No the wrinkles come after you've been through a couple kids! It's from staying up all night worrying why they haven't called to tell you they're at a friends house (even though you know they're at some party with a boy you don't like lol). The grey comes at this time too. Your hair starts falling out after you've sat up enough nights and had enough fights with said child about the boy you don't approve of. Then she tells you she's running away with him lol

At least that's what my grandparents always told me...my grandpa is sooo going bald LOL


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im 23 Ill be 24 in August


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

26...I've been told I look a lot younger and I did get carded at every bar when we were out for my bachelorette party this past weekend, still annoying but I'm sure I'll appreciate it someday. LOL


----------



## [email protected]l.com (May 10, 2004)

23


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm 20, I'll be 21 in November!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm 27


----------



## Elevenhounds (Apr 25, 2005)

I just turned 34 last week!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

oooooo im only just 15 ....


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

jlcase said:


> 26...I've been told I look a lot younger and I did get carded at every bar when we were out for my bachelorette party this past weekend, still annoying but I'm sure I'll appreciate it someday. LOL


Congrats!  Don't worry, I feel your pain. I've gotten carded at the movie theater!!! :evil: 

I'm 24 and Nate is 22 :shock:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

..........14


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> jlcase said:
> 
> 
> > 26...I've been told I look a lot younger and I did get carded at every bar when we were out for my bachelorette party this past weekend, still annoying but I'm sure I'll appreciate it someday. LOL
> ...


My ex-husband got carded at 30 once, embarrased the guy carding him LOL


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

MissMolly said:


> I'm 13!!!   Don't be jealous!!! :lol:


I'll tell you something that you probably won't believe... at least not for another 30 or 40 years :lol: but I wouldn't be 13 again for all the tea in China. The teenage years are tough, as tough as any you will ever face. The 20's are better, 30's better still, 40's a bit better even. Then it's all downhill. Just kidding about that last part... at least I think I am. :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> I'm 24 and Nate is 22 :shock:


Cradle robber.


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

im 21 just turnned (in december) i cant get served for cigareetes only in certain places and the legal age is 16 yrs and i cant hardley find a place where i can get served for booze either lol and the legal age of that here is 18 lmao ack


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I turned 30 in February and cried for 2 days! I got married very young (VERY) and was always the "minor" in the group. But turning 30 made me have to realize that I am an ADULT!!! YUCK!!! LOL

I would love to stay in the 20's!! but oh, well!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

22 here (Nate) and Kristin is 24


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> MissMolly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 13!!!   Don't be jealous!!! :lol:
> ...


 .............Me neither, im so glad im the age i am, so settled and happy now.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh Gosh I'm 55. I keep worrying that if chi's live 15 years I'l be 70 :shock: and if Auggie doesn't slow down with me , the zoomies will be real tough and slow :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > I've been saying I was the "old lady" on this forum - I have a grand-daughter who just turned 18 - anyone want to take a guess on my age?
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you - for those of you who guessed I was under 60, you just made my day. LOL Actually, I am 65, will be 66 in September. But you know what - it really doesn't bother me at all. Turning 40 didn't bother me, turning 50 didn't bother me, but when I turned 60, OMG I was depressed for days. :lol: Now, I'm so over that, and am just happy to be in relatively good health. Longevity runs in my family, my grammy lived to be 98 and my dad will be 94 in July and he is still going strong!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm 22, people also say I look a lot younger. Sometime's I dont like it, its kinda like, I'm 22 I want to look like I'm that age. I get that I look 17 a lot, and you get treated differently, gets kinda annoying. I now I'll apprieciate it later but right now I'm like, I got all the way to 22 wheres the respect! LOL :lol:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I know what you mean! My brother often says I could pass for 15!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I have 31 year old daughter and a 22 year old son I am 49 :wink:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

48 here, and soon to be 49.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm 20 years old, soon to be 21 in July!!! YAY Vegas here I come... again!


----------



## doggyboy (May 4, 2005)

suprise! ive got to be the youngest member! 12 (i put in i was over i3 cuz i dont have a printer!)


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I am 24...will be 25 in November *yikes*


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm 23!!! :wink: Turning 24 in November.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

35


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > MissMolly said:
> ...


I hated my teenage years and was so happy when I was out of them.  

I am 25! And not afraid to get older. I feel like I have been 40 years old for about 5 years now! :wink:


----------

